# Need 2007 Madone 5.2 SL Geometry please



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there - I'm getting ready to sell my 2007 5.2SL Madone and I'm trying to determine if I have a 60cm or 62cm. I bought the frame a while back and am pretty sure its a 60cm, but want to make sure before I list it. 

Just to clarify, is the measurement from middle of crank to tob of seat tube, bottom of seat tube to top of seat tube? Just want to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*"set" Tube Length*

The seat tube length for a 60 cm frame is 60 cm, right?


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Heh, yeah - just trying to confirm if the measurement is from middle of crank to top or is it something other.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Center to Top*

Center to top on Trek.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

cool, thanks for your help


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Taskmaxter said:


> Hey there - I'm getting ready to sell my 2007 5.2SL Madone and I'm trying to determine if I have a 60cm or 62cm. I bought the frame a while back and am pretty sure its a 60cm, but want to make sure before I list it.
> 
> Just to clarify, is the measurement from middle of crank to tob of seat tube, bottom of seat tube to top of seat tube? Just want to confirm. Thanks!


Look on the inside face of the NDS rear dropout. The size will be stamped in the dropout.

HTH
zac


----------

